

For lawyers these cloud solutions are scary revelations - tucsonisbooming
http://blog.lawlytics.com/cloud-solutions-for-protecting-your-firm-s-data

======
tucsonisbooming
It was amazing to see the blowback for these simple suggestions. A good many
lawyers think that it's much safer for them to walk around with backup drives
with all of their data in their briefcases than to use the cloud.

~~~
unimpressive
It probably is, given what we now know about the NSA/etc. It's not unthinkable
to believe that using one of these cloud services could hurt your case if it's
against the U.S Government.

Recommending a service like box that doesn't encrypt your files client side is
crazy.

~~~
a3n
Yeah, if the USG feels fine about spying on our allies' governments for mere
economic negotiation advantage, it's just a short hop to spying on opposing
lawyers in domestic cases.

